# please help me seperate this wall between two rooms



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kaycee2008 - I just noticed that another post has a similar layout with a partial wall & window. If you ignore the door, it's a nice paint job.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/how-would-look-if-we-painted-red-beams-374105/


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

Could you show the whole layout of your room? Because from the picture shows, this room looks not big enough for two rooms.Give more details and you'll get more useful tips.


----------



## MariaD73 (Apr 2, 2016)

This may sound odd (but I _am _a bit odd, so there's that), but you could split the wall with a narrow built-in that spans to the ceiling, maybe with moulding that tapers out to the ceiling on the front and sides? Might be an interesting place for keychain hangers on a big shelf in the center, maybe a shelf for folded cloth napkins if you use them (I do, it's much less expensive than paper).


----------

